# Recalls



## jar546

Post relevant recalls that you are aware of.  Please.


----------



## jar546

Re: Recalls

LG Dehumidifier

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

December 30, 2009

Release # 10-096  Firm's Recall Hotline: (877) 220-0479

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Dehumidifiers Recalled by LG Electronics Tianjin Appliance Due to Fire and Burn Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following products. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Portable Dehumidifiers

Units: About 98,000

Manufacturer: LG Electronics Tianjin Appliance Co., of China

Hazard: The power connector for the dehumidifier’s compressor can short circuit, posing fire and burn hazards to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: LG has received 11 reports of property damage incidents involving arcing, heat, smoke, including four fires that spread to the building structure and involved significant smoke/water damage. No injuries have been reported.

Description: This recall involves 30 pint portable dehumidifiers sold under the brand names in the chart below. The dehumidifiers are white with a red shut-off button, controls for fan speed and humidity control and a front-loading water bucket. “Goldstar” or “Comfort-Aire” is printed on the front. The model and serial numbers are printed on the interior of the dehumidifiers and can be viewed after the water bucket is removed.

Brand Model No. Serial Number Range Sold at

Goldstar GHD30Y7 611TAxx00001~08400

611TAxx08401~40600

612TAxx00001~20400

612TAxx21001~30600 Home Depot

Goldstar DH305Y7 612TAxx00001~00600

701TAxx00001~16800

702TAxx00001~03000 Wal-Mart

Comfort-Aire BHD-301-C 611TAxx00001~01697

612TAxx00001~04200

701TAxx00001~00578

710TAxx00001~00599 Heat Controller Inc.

Sold at: The Home Depot, Walmart and Heat Controller Inc. nationwide from January 2007 through June 2008 for between $140 and $150.

Manufactured in: China

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled dehumidifier, contact LG to determine if it is included in the recall and return it to an authorized LG service center for a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact LG toll-free at (877) 220-0479 between 8 a.m. and 7 p.m. CT Monday through Friday and between 8 a.m. and 2 p.m. CT on Saturday for the location of an authorized LG service center for the repair, or visit the firm’s Web site at www.30pintdehumidifierrecall.com


----------



## jar546

Re: Recalls

TPR Valves for Large Water Heaters

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

December 22, 2009

Release # 10-087  Firm’s Recall Hotline: (888) 272-4649

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Temperature and Pressure Relief Valves for Large Water Heaters Recalled by Watts Regulator Due to Rupture and Burn Hazards

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: One-inch 140X-9 Temperature and Pressure Relief Valves

Units: About 900

Manufacturer: Watts Regulator Co., of North Andover, Mass.

Hazard: The relief valve can fail to reduce pressure and avert failure or rupture of the water heater tank and associated valves, posing rupture and burn hazard to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: None reported.

Description: This recall involves the one-inch 140X-9 Temperature and Pressure Relief valves, which are typically used in large water heaters for commercial buildings or possibly for large homes. The valves bear item codes 0259844 (75 psi/210°F); 0259924 (100 psi/210°F); 0259708 (150 psi/210°F); 0259925 (125 psi/210°F); and 0259930 (150 psi/210°F). The affected date codes are 0641R through 0930R. The date code is printed after the model number “M15” on a green metal tag fastened to the pressure relief valve.

Sold by: Authorized distributors nationwide from October 2006 through July 2009 for between $250 and $280. The valves were typically sold as replacement parts for large water heaters used in commercial locations or possibly large homes.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately contact Watts Regulator to schedule a free repair.

Consumer Contact: For more information, contact Watts Regulator toll-free at (888) 272-4649 between 8 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the firm’s Web site at www.watts.com


----------



## jar546

Re: Recalls

GAS RANGE

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

November 24, 2009

Release # 10-048  Electrolux Recall Hotline: (888) 360-8557

Sears Recall Hotline: (800) 733-2299

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Electrolux Media Contact: (614) 761-2633

Electrolux ICON® and Kenmore PRO® Gas Ranges Recalled Due to Carbon Monoxide Poisoning Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed.

Name of Product: Electrolux ICON and Kenmore Pro 30” Gas Ranges

Units: About 900

Manufacturer: Electrolux Home Products Inc., of Augusta, Ga.

Hazard: An incorrect part allows more fuel to pass to the range’s oven than can be burned efficiently, causing incomplete combustion and the release of carbon monoxide. This poses a risk of carbon monoxide poisoning to consumers.

Incidents/Injuries: Electrolux has received four reports of incidents involving carbon monoxide being released from the recalled gas range. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The following Electrolux ICON and Kenmore PRO 30” free-standing gas range model and serial numbers are included in this recall. For Electrolux ICON, the model and serial numbers are located on the back of the range. For the Kenmore PRO, the model and serial numbers are located near the base of the range just below the bottom right portion of the oven door and also on the back of the range. Not all serial numbers within these ranges are included in the recall.

Brand Model Serial Number Range

Electrolux ICON Gas Range E30GF74HPS NF83000000 – NF93633000

Kenmore PRO 30” Gas Range 790.76913800

790.76913801

Sold at: Appliance retailers nationwide from August 2008 through October 2009 for between $2,500 and $3,500.

Manufactured in: Canada

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the range’s oven and contact Electrolux for the Electrolux ICON or Sears for the Kenmore PRO to schedule a free repair. Consumers can continue to use the cooktop (top burners) and the broiler as well as any clock and/or timer functions.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Electrolux toll-free at (888) 360-8557 between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m. ET Monday through Friday and on Saturdays between 10 a.m. and 3 p.m., or visit the firm’s Web site at www.gasrangeorifice.com. Consumers with Kenmore PRO brand ranges should call Sears toll-free at (800) 733-2299 between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m. ET Monday through Saturday.


----------



## Plans Approver

Re: Recalls

Follow this link to a listing of counterfeit UL labeled products http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/corporate/newsroom/publicnotices/

Not all of them apply to building, design or construction. But, there are several that may be encountered in the field.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*MASTER FORGE 5 BURNER GAS GRILL SOLD AT LOWE'S*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10099.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

Chemical Hazard (OnLine Packaging Ammonia): http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10100.html

Fire Hazard (No-Spill Portable Gas Cans): http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10102.html

Burn Hazard (Acer Notebook Computers): http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10103.html


----------



## fatboy

Re: Recalls

Home improvement books............ :shock:

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10104.html


----------



## RJJ

Re: Recalls

NOTICE: 2009 ICC energy Codes may contian hazards to those who actually read them!


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*Violation of Federal Mattress Flammability Standard Prompts Recall of Mattress Sets by Mattress World*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10109.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*Fire Hazards:*

*Pier 1 Imports Santa Tea Light Holder*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10111.html

*Pier 1 Imports Glitter Tea Lights*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10112.html


----------



## jar546

Re: Recalls



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> *Fire Hazards:**Pier 1 Imports Santa Tea Light Holder*
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10111.html
> 
> *Pier 1 Imports Glitter Tea Lights*
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10112.html


No wonder I got a good deal on them.  I bought them early for you for Christmas next year.


----------



## fatboy

Re: Recalls

Thermador Built-in Ovens

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10118.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*RADIO SHACK - DANBAR REMOTE CONTROL HELICOPTERS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10121.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*ZIPPO CANDLE LIGHTERS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10124.html


----------



## peach

Re: Recalls

charcoal grills when used inside... just had that in the DC area...

You can't control what people do with simple household items...

EVERYTHING IS DANGEROUS IF YOU USE IT IMPROPERLY..   hello..


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*GE COMMERCIAL CO2 & TEMPERATURE SENSORS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10141.html


----------



## Big Mac

Re: Recalls

I think Toyota has some kind of a recall - Probably nothing to worry about


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*SCOTSMAN COMMERCIAL ICE CUBE MACHINES*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10147.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*MICROWAVEABLE HEAT PACKS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10159.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*FLUKE VOLTAGE TESTER*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10164.html


----------



## fatboy

Re: Recalls

https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10167.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*"TUMI" MOBILE AC/DC POWER PACKS*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10169.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*Lumetique Recalls Botanika Candles Due to Fire and Laceration Hazards*

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10173.html


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: Recalls

*SIMPSON DURA-VENT FIREPLACE DAMPERS*

CARBON MONOXIDE HAZARD

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10176.html


----------



## fatboy

Re: Recalls

*Lennox Hearth Products Recalls Vent-Free Gas Logs and Fireplaces *

https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10182.html


----------



## FM William Burns

BERGER EXTENSION CORDS & POWER STRIPS

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10184.html


----------



## FM William Burns

ARDICA HEATED JACKETS & VESTS

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10186.html


----------



## fatboy

*NEWS from CPSC*

*U.S.** Consumer Product Safety Commission*

Office of Information and Public Affairs

Washington, DC 20207
​
​
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

May 25, 2010

Release #10-243 


*CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772*

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
​
*CPSC Identifies Manufacturers of Problem Drywall Made in China*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is releasing today the names of the drywall manufacturers whose drywall emitted high levels of hydrogen sulfide in testing conducted for the agency by Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory (LBNL). There is a strong association between hydrogen sulfide and metal corrosion.

Of the samples tested, the top ten reactive sulfur-emitting drywall samples were all produced in China. Some of the Chinese drywall had emission rates of hydrogen sulfide 100 times greater than non-Chinese drywall samples.

"Homeowners who have problem drywall in their homes are suffering greatly", said CPSC Chairman Inez Tenenbaum. "I appeal to these Chinese drywall companies to carefully examine their responsibilities to U.S. families who have been harmed and do what is fair and just".

At the U.S.-China Strategic and Economic Dialogue meetings in Beijing May 24-25, U.S. officials pressed the Chinese government to facilitate a meeting between CPSC and the Chinese drywall companies whose products were used in U.S. homes, and which exhibit the emissions identified during the testing procedures. The Strategic and Economic Dialogue represents the highest-level bilateral forum to discuss a broad range of issues between the two nations.

The following list identifies the top 10 drywall samples tested that had the highest emissions of hydrogen sulfide, along with the identity of the manufacturer of the drywall and the year of manufacture, from highest to lowest.


Knauf Plasterboard (Tianjin) Co. Ltd.: (year of manufacture 2005) China 
Taian Taishan Plasterboard Co. Ltd.: (2006) China 
Shandong Taihe Dongxin Co.: (2005) China 
Knauf Plasterboard (Tianjin) Co. Ltd.: (2006) China 
Taian Taishan Plasterboard Co. Ltd.: (2006) China 
Taian Taishan Plasterboard Co. Ltd.: (2006) China 
Shandong Chenxiang GBM Co. Ltd. (C&K Gypsum Board): (2006) China 
Beijing New Building Materials (BNBM): (2009) China 

Taian Taishan Plasterboard Co. Ltd.: (2009) China 

Shandong Taihe Dongxin Co.: (2009) China 

Other Chinese drywall samples had low or no detectable emissions of hydrogen sulfide as did the drywall samples tested that were manufactured domestically. They include: Knauf Plasterboard Tianjin: (2009) China; Tiger ***ShiGao JianCai***liangpianzhuang: (2006) China; USG Corporation: (2009) U.S.; Guangdong Knauf New Building Material Products Co. Ltd.: (2009) China; 3/8" drywall manufacturer uncertain (date uncertain): China; Knauf Plasterboard (Wuhu) Co. Ltd.: (2009) China; CertainTeed Corp.: (2009) U.S.; Georgia Pacific Corp.: (2009) U.S.; Dragon Brand, Beijing New Building Materials Co. Ltd.: (2006) China; CertainTeed Corp.: (2009) U.S.; Pingyi Baier Building Materials Co. Ltd.: (2009) China; Sample purchased in China, manufacturer unknown: (2009) China; Panel Rey S.A.: (2009) Mexico; Lafarge North America: (2009) U.S.; National Gypsum Company: (2009) U.S.; National Gypsum Company: (2009) U.S.; Georgia Pacific Corp.: (2009) U.S.; Pabco Gypsum: (2009) U.S.; Temple-Inland Inc.: (2009) U.S.; and USG Corporation: (2009) U.S.

Last month, CPSC released the results of drywall emissions tests by LBNL. The studies showed a connection between certain Chinese drywall and corrosion in homes. In addition, the patterns of reactive sulfur compounds emitted from drywall samples show a clear distinction between certain Chinese drywall samples manufactured in 2005/2006 and other Chinese and non-Chinese drywall samples.

To date, CPSC has spent over $5 million to investigate the chemical nature and the chain of commerce of problem drywall. Earlier this year, CPSC and HUD issued an identification protocol to help consumers identify problem drywall in their homes. Last month, CPSC and HUD issued remediation guidance to assist impacted homeowners.

See the chart (pdf) listing drywall chamber test results.

---
​
The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from thousands of types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. The CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. The CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed significantly to the decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or CPSC's teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054. To join a CPSC e-mail subscription list, please go to https://www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx. Consumers can obtain recall and general safety information by logging on to CPSC's Web site at www.cpsc.gov.


----------



## FM William Burns

Various maytag dishwashers

FIRE HAZARD PRODUCT RECALL [VAROIS MAYTAG DISHWASHERS]

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10255.html


----------



## FM William Burns

*GM Recalls 1.5 Million Vehicles [Fire Hazard]*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37577740/


----------



## mark handler

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10295.html

July 6, 2010

Release #10-295  CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

*Recall to Repair: Whitco Company LP Stadium Light Poles Can Fall Over, Posing Risk of Serious Injury and Death*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, today announced a recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should immediately stop using recalled products until they are inspected and repaired.

Name of product: Whitco Company LP poles 70 feet tall or higher

Units: More than 2,500

Manufacturer: Whitco Company LP, of Fort Worth, Texas (which is out of business)

Hazard: The poles can fracture or crack and fall over, posing a risk of serious injury or death to patrons and bystanders from being hit or crushed. The poles range from 1 to 4 tons increasing the risk of death if the pole falls toward a crowded stadium or onto a building.

Incidents/Injuries: As of June 2010, CPSC has confirmed eleven incidents in which Whitco Co. LP poles fell. In one incident, a pole fell through the roof of a school gymnasium causing significant property damage. In two other incidents, the poles fell onto outdoor bleachers causing significant property damage. The latest incident occurred at Integrity Park Inc. in Argyle, Texas. The majority of incidents occurred in Texas with others in several other states where Whitco Co. LP poles have been installed. To date, CPSC is not aware of any injuries. However, some incidents have been close calls, with people exiting the area just minutes before a pole fell. CPSC has also identified more than 50 Whitco Co. LP poles that have not yet fallen, but inspections revealed fractures and/or cracks next to the weld that joins the pole to its base plate. The fallen and cracked poles were located near or around school football stadiums and gymnasiums.

Description: This recall to inspect and repair involves Whitco Co. LP outdoor steel stadium light poles from about 70 to 135 feet and weigh from about 1 to 4 tons. The poles are constructed of steel with a galvanized coating and were manufactured between 2000-2005.The poles can be found at facilities such as recreational parks and fields, schools and outdoor stadiums. Attached is a listing (pdf) of locations that may have the affected poles.

Note: This release does not affect Whitco Pole products.

Sold by: Lighting contractors nationwide from 2000 through 2005.

Manufactured in: United States and Mexico

Remedy: To reduce the risk of injury, Whitco Co. LP light poles should be inspected by an engineer or a Level II non-destructive testing technician immediately to identify cracking at or near the weld connecting the pole to the base plate flange. A visual examination with the naked eye or with a magnifier will not determine the extent of any cracking. Non-destructive techniques such as magnetic particle inspection, dye penetrant, or ultrasonic inspection techniques are recommended. If any cracking or fracturing is found, immediately have the affected poles repaired or replaced by a qualified professional. A design analysis to assess the stresses placed on the pole is also recommended. CPSC recommends that all outdoor steel stadium light poles be routinely inspected by a professional. As the manufacturer has become bankrupt, individual owners of the poles must arrange for inspection.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, please contact CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 anytime or send an e-mail to info@cpsc.gov


----------



## mark handler

U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission

Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

June 3, 2010

Release #10-255  Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 544-5513

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Maytag Recalls Dishwashers Due to Fire Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: Dishwashers

Units: About 1.7 million in the United States

Manufacturer: Maytag Corp. of Newton, Iowa or Maytag Corp. of Benton Harbor, Mich.

Hazard: An electrical failure in the dishwasher’s heating element can pose a serious fire hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: Maytag has received 12 reports of dishwasher heating element failures that resulted in fires and dishwasher damage, including one report of extensive kitchen damage from a fire. No injuries have been reported.

Description: The recall includes Maytag®, Amana®, Jenn-Air®, Admiral®, Magic Chef®, Performa by Maytag® and Crosley® brand dishwashers with plastic tubs and certain serial numbers. The affected dishwashers were manufactured with black, bisque, white, silver and stainless steel front panels. The brand name is printed on the front of the dishwasher. The model and serial numbers are printed on a label located inside the plastic tub on a tag near the left side of the door opening. Serial numbers will start or end with one of the following sequences.

SERIAL number STARTING with OR SERIAL number ENDING with

NW39, NW40, NW41, NW42, NW43, NW44, NW45, NW46, NW47, NW48, NW49, NW50, NW51, NW52, NY01, NY02, NY03, NY04, NY05, NY06, NY07, NY08, NY09, NY10, NY11, NY12, NY13, NY14, NY15, NY16, NY17, NY18, NY19   JC, JE, JG, JJ, JL, JN, JP, JR, JT, JV, JX, LA, LC, LE, LG, LJ, LL, LN, LP, LR, LT, LV, LX, NA, NC, NE, NG, NJ, NL, NN, NP, NR

Sold at: Department and appliance stores and by homebuilders nationwide from February 2006 through April 2010 for between $250 and $900.

Manufactured in: United States

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled dishwashers, disconnect the electric supply by shutting off the fuse or circuit breaker controlling it, inform all users of the dishwasher about the risk of fire and contact Maytag to verify if their dishwasher is included in the recall. If the dishwasher is included in the recall, consumers can either schedule a free in-home repair or receive a rebate following the purchase of certain new Maytag brand stainless-steel tub dishwashers. The rebate is $150 if the consumer purchases new dishwasher models MDB7759, MDB7609 or MDBH979; or $250 if the consumer purchases new dishwasher models MDB8959, MDB8859, MDB7809 or MDB7709. Consumers should not return the recalled dishwashers to the retailer where purchased as retailers are not prepared to take the units back.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Maytag at (800) 544-5513 anytime, or visit the firm’s website at www.repair.maytag.com


----------



## fatboy

*Siemens Recalls Circuit Breakers Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *Siemens and Murray Circuit Breakers, Load Centers and Meter Combos

*Units: *About 2.2 million

*Importer: *Siemens Industry Inc., of Alpharetta, Ga.

*Hazard: *The recalled circuit breakers have a spring clip that can break during normal use, leading to a loss of force to maintain a proper electrical connection in the panelboard. This can lead to excessive temperature, arcing or thermal damage at the connection point, and damage to the panelboard’s electrical insulation and can result in a fire, property damage, or personal injury.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10354.html


----------



## mark handler

Electrical Wire Recalled by Cerro Wire due to Fire Hazard

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10319.html

In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, Cerro Wire Inc., of Crothersville, Ind., is voluntarily recalling about 1,000 rolls of THHN Electrical Wire. While the actual electrical wire has "14 gauge" printed on it, the packaging incorrectly labels the electrical wire as 12 gauge. If used as a 12 gauge wire, it can overload, posing a fire hazard to consumers.


----------



## mark handler

Miami Breaker Recalls Counterfeit Square D Circuit Breakers Due to Fire Hazard

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10749.html

In cooperation with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, Miami Breaker Inc. (MBI), of Miami, Fla., is voluntarily recalling about 43,600 Counterfeit "Square D" Circuit Breakers. The recalled circuit breakers labeled "Square D" or "SQD" have been determined to be counterfeit by Square D and can fail to trip when they are overloaded, posing a fire hazard to consumers.


----------



## fatboy

*https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11009.html*

*NEWS from CPSC*

*U.S.** Consumer Product Safety Commission*

Office of Information and Public Affairs

Washington, DC 20207
​FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

October 14, 2010

Release #11-009 

*Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 597-9624*
​CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
​CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908
​*Ryobi Recalls Cordless Drills Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *Ryobi Model HP 1802M Cordless Power Drills

*Units: *About 455,000

*Importer: *Ryobi Technologies Inc., of Anderson, S.C.

*Hazard: *The switch on the cordless drill can overheat, posing a fire and burn hazard to consumers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *Ryobi has received 47 reports of the drills overheating, smoking, melting or catching fire, including 12 reports of property damage to homes or vehicles. Two of the incidents involved minor burns from touching an overheated switch.

*Description: *The Ryobi Model HP 1802M cordless drill is powered by an 18 volt rechargeable NiCad battery. The drills are blue and black in color with "Ryobi" appearing in red and white on the left side. The model number can be found on a white label on the right side of the drill.

*Sold at: *Home Depot from January 2001 to July 2003 for about $100.


----------



## fatboy

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

October 21, 2010

Release #11-016 *Firm's Recall Hotline: (888) 281-5310*

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Firm Media Contact: (614) 761-2633

*Frigidaire and Electrolux ICON Electric Smoothtop Cooktops and Slide-In Ranges Recalled Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *Frigidaire and Electrolux ICON Smoothtop Electric Cooktops and Frigidaire Slide-in Ranges with rotary knobs and digital displays

*Units: *About 122,000

*Manufacturer: *Electrolux Home Products Inc., of Charlotte, N.C.

*Hazard: *Liquids can pool under the control knob and cause the surface heating element to turn on unexpectedly, heat to temperatures other than expected and then not turn off, posing a risk of fire and burn hazards to consumers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *Electrolux has received 70 reports of incidents, including three reports of fires that resulted in property damage. Three minor burn injuries were reported.

*Description: *This recall involves Frigidaire and Electrolux ICON smoothtop electric cooktops and Frigidaire slide-in ranges with rotary knobs and digital displays. Model and serial numbers for the slide-in ranges can be found inside the oven door on the left side of the unit or on the underside surface on cooktop models. The following model and serial numbers are included in this recall:


Frigidaire Serial Number Range and ModelsSerial Number Range: NF501XXXXX through NF952XXXXXModel NumbersGLEC30S9EB

GLEC36S9EB

GLEC30S9EQ

GLEC36S9EQ

GLEC30S9ESGLEC36S9ES

GLES389EB

GLES389EQ

GLES389ES

GLES389FBGLES389FQ

GLES389FS

LEEC30S9FE

LEEC36S9FE

LES389FEPLEC30S9EC

PLEC36S9EC

PLES389EC

PLES399EC
​Electrolux ICON Serial Number Range and ModelsSerial Number Range: NF501XXXXX through NF045XXXXXModel NumbersE30EC65ESSE36EC65ESS
​*Sold at: *Mass merchandise and independent retail stores from January 2005 through August 2010 for between $500 and $2,500.

*Manufactured in: *Canada

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using and unplug the recalled ranges or power off cooktops at the circuit breaker. Contact Electrolux for information on how to obtain a free repair kit.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact Electrolux at (888) 281-5310 between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m. ET Monday through Saturday or visit the firm’s website at www.smoothtoprangerecall.com (Frigidaire) or www.cooktoprecall.com (Electrolux).

http://cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11016.html


----------



## evelynz8735

Such a very amazing link!

Thanks you for the post.

__________________

watch free movies online


----------



## fatboy

Glad you found the link, and the forum......... welcome.

Please feel free to participate, don't be shy.


----------



## fatboy

*NEWS from CPSC*
​*U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission*
​Office of Information and Public AffairsWashington, DC 20207

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

October 26, 2010

Release #11-022 *Firm's Recall Hotline: (877) 275-6840*

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

*GE Recalls Dishwashers Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *GE Profile™ and GE Monogram® Dishwashers

*Units: *About 174,000

*Manufacturer: *GE Appliances & Lighting, of Louisville, Ky.

*Hazard: *Water condensation can drip onto the electronic control board, causing a short circuit and resulting in an overheated connector. This poses a fire hazard to consumers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *GE has received five reports of fires, four of which caused minor damage to the kitchen countertops where the dishwashers were installed and one caused minor damage to adjacent cabinets and smoke damage to the home. No injuries have been reported.

*Description: *This recall involves the GE Profile dishwashers manufactured between July 2003 and December 2005 and GE Monogram dishwashers manufactured between January 2004 and December 2006. They were sold in white, black, bisque, stainless steel and with custom panels. The recalled model and serial numbers listed below are located on the inside on the front left side of the dishwasher tubs.


BrandModel Number Begins With:Serial Number Begins With:*GE Profile*PDW9200J, PDW9280JMF, RF, SF, TF, VF, ZF, AG, DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG,

VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH, ZHPDW9800J, PDW9880JMF, RF, SF, TF, VF, ZF, AG, DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG,

VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH, LH, MH, RHPDW9700JMF, RF, SF, TF, VF, ZF, AG, DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG,

VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH*GE Monogram*ZBD6800K00, ZBD6800K01, ZBD6800K03, ZBD6800K10AG, DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG, VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH,

HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH, ZH, AL, DL, FL, GL, HL, LL, ML, RLZBD6880K00, ZBD6880K01, ZBD6880K03, ZBD6880K10AG, DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG, VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH,

HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH, ZH, AL, DL, FL, GL, HL, LL, ML, RL, SL,

TL, VL, ZLZBD6890K00, ZBD6890K01, ZBD6890K03, ZBD6890K10DG, FG, GG, HG, LG, MG, RG, SG, TG, VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH,

LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH, ZH, AL, DL, FL, GL, HL, LL, ML, RL, SLZBD0700K00, ZBD0700K01, ZBD0700K03, ZBD0700K10VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH, ZH, AL, DL, FL,

GL, HL, LL, ML, RL, SLZBD0710K00, ZBD0710K01, ZBD0710K03, ZBD0710K10RG, SG, TG, VG, ZG, AH, DH, FH, GH, HH, LH, MH, RH, SH, TH, VH,

ZH, AL, DL, FL, GL, HL, LL, ML, RL, SL, TL, VL
​*Sold at: *Retail stores nationwide, appliance dealers and authorized builder distributors from July 2003 through December 2006 for between $750 and $1,400.

*Manufactured in: *United States

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled dishwashers, disconnect the electric supply by shutting off the fuse or circuit breaker controlling it and inform all users of the dishwasher about the risk of fire. Contact GE for a free in-home repair or to receive a GE rebate of $200 for the purchase of a new GE Profile dishwasher and a GE rebate of $400 for purchase of a new GE Monogram dishwasher.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact GE toll-free at (877) 275-6840 from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday or visit the company's website at www.geappliances.com/recall

https://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11022.html


----------



## Alias

Don't know if this is the right spot but, with Christmas coming, cadmium/lead in kids glassware -

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101122/ap_on_he_me/us_cadmium_lead_glassware

Sue, on the snowy frontier........


----------



## fatboy

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

January 12, 2011

Release #11-096 


*Firm's Recall Hotline: (888) 624-1901*


CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

HC Media Contact: (613) 957-2983
​
*White-Rodgers Recalls Home Heating and Cooling Thermostats Due to Fire Hazard*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of Product: *Programmable thermostats

*Units: *About 180,000 in the United States and 8,300 in Canada

*Manufacturer: *White-Rodgers of St. Louis, Mo.

*Hazard: *The programmable thermostats constantly charge the backup AA batteries used to power the thermostat’s clock. This can cause the batteries to leak, resulting in a fire hazard.

*Incidents/Injuries: *The firm is aware of three incidents involving minor property damage. No injuries have been reported.

*Description: *This recall involves all White-Rodgers programmable thermostats with model numbers 1F88-XXX and 1F85RF-275 and date codes beginning with 05, 06, 07, 08, 09 and 1001 through 1039. The model number is printed on the thermostat’s front pull-down panel door. The date code is located inside the removable front cover. White-Rodgers and/or the utility company’s name and logo are printed on the front of the thermostat. These thermostats were able to be controlled by power companies in homes that took part in energy demand reduction programs.

*Distributed by: *More than 40 utility companies to consumers nationwide who took part in energy conservation programs and by various HVAC wholesalers for about $150.

*Manufactured in: *China

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately remove the two AA batteries from the thermostat and contact White-Rodgers for a free repair kit. If battery removal causes changes in furnace operation, contact White-Rodgers.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact White-Rodgers toll-free at (888) 624-1901 between 7 a.m. and 6 p.m. CT Monday through Friday or visit the firm’s website at www.regcen.com/Thermostat

*Note: *Health Canada's press release is available at http://cpsr-rspc.hc-sc.gc.ca/PR-RP/recall-retrait-eng.jsp?re_id=1217


----------



## AegisFPE

Just saw this one on the RSS feed on the Home page:FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEAugust 9, 2011Release #11-300 	Firm's Recall Hotline: (800) 334-8694CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908*Emergency Exit Signs Recalled by Best Lighting Products Due to Failure to Illuminate*WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.Name of Product: LHQM LED Exit Signs with Emergency LightsUnits: About 450Manufacturer: Best Lighting Products, of Pataskala, OhioDistributor: Lithonia Lighting, a division of Acuity Brands Lighting Inc. of Conyers, Ga.*Hazard: The fixtures can malfunction and fail to illuminate in the event of a power failure. This could result in a failure to provide adequate lighting to guide building occupants to an exit in the event of an emergency.*Incidents/Injuries: There were ten reports of signs malfunctioning during testing after installation. No injuries were reported.Description: The recalled exit signs have emergency lights fixed at either end with "EXIT" in red or green in the center. The fixtures are installed in commercial buildings, such as hotels and office buildings. Affected model numbers can be found on a label affixed inside the fixture housing and on the outside of the packaging, and include: LHQM LED G M6, LHQM LED R M6 and LHQM LED R HO M6. Affected models have the following date codes on the inside fixture housing: 1003S10, 1004S10 or 1005S10. Dates on the packaging carton include any calendar dates in March, April or May 2010.Sold to: Authorized distributors nationwide from January 2011 through May 2011 for $100 to $200.Manufactured in: ChinaRemedy: Consumers should contact Lithonia Lighting for a free replacement product.Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Lithonia Lighting toll-free at (800) 334-8694 from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. ET Monday through Friday.

View attachment 470


View attachment 471


View attachment 470


View attachment 471


/monthly_2011_08/11300a.jpg.c022c050b45243647fc96dbc3c9f6a95.jpg

/monthly_2011_08/11300b.jpg.d22f34fdee59eeda5823c1b020b4c63f.jpg


----------



## jar546

[h=1]Siemens Recalls Temperature and Humidity Sensors for Schools, Hospitals and Other Buildings Due to Fire Hazard[/h]

CPSC - Siemens Recalls Temperature and Humidity Sensors for Schools, Hospitals and Other Buildings Due to Fire Hazard


----------



## jar546

[h=1]PLATINUM Neon Sign Power Supply Transformers Made by HEICO lighting Recalled Due To Fire Hazard[/h]



CPSC - PLATINUM Neon Sign Power Supply Transformers Made by HEICO lighting Recalled Due To Fire Hazard


----------



## jar546

[h=1]Schneider Electric Recalls PowerPact J-Frame Circuit Breakers Due to Fire, Burn, Electrical Shock Hazards[/h]

[h=3]Recall Details[/h][h=5]Units[/h]About 62,500

[h=5]Description[/h]The recall involves PowerPact J-frame molded case circuit breakers with thermal-magnetic trip units. The circuit breakers are made of black plastic and have a three-position breaker handle that indicates whether the breaker is off, on or tripped. The recalled circuit breakers are rated for 150 to 250 amps, have interruption ratings of D, G, J, L and R. They were manufactured in two pole and three pole configurations with either lug-in/lug-out or plug-in (I-Line) style connectors.



Brand name “Schneider Electric” or “Square D” is on a yellow sticker above the breaker handle and on the top of a label on the side of the circuit breaker. A label on the front of the circuit breaker to the left of the breaker handle has the catalog number at the top.  The number also appears on a label on the side of the breaker. Schneider Electric catalog numbers begin with “NJ” and Square D catalog numbers begin with “J.”



A label on the front of the circuit breaker to the right of the breaker handle has the date code in the lower right corner. Recalled circuit breakers were manufactured from March 26, 2014 through September 26, 2014 and have date codes 14131 through 14395. The date codes are in the YYWWD format (example: 14131 = year 2014, week 13, day of the work week 1/ Monday).



Breakers with following catalog numbers are being recalled:

See link for rest of information  http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Schneider-Electric-Recalls-PowerPact-J-Frame-Circuit-Breakers/


----------



## cda

Kiddie recall

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2015/Kidde-Recalls-Disposable-Plastic-Fire-Extinguishers/


----------

